# Pentecostalism and the New Perspective



## Jared (Jan 28, 2011)

I am wondering what if any connection the NPP has with Pentecostalism. I realize that many here may not have thought about this very much, but in some of the parts of the Charismatic movement where I see Reformed theology having an influence (aside from SGM, A29, and NewFrontiers Intl.) there seems to be some influence from the NPP. I will give two examples, both from the Third Wave/Apostolic-Prophetic Movement. A Canadian theologian by the name of Guy Chevreau who participated in the Toronto revival wrote a book called "Catch the Fire" concerning the revival. He repeatedly referred back to the writings of James D.G. Dunn who is part of the NPP.

Also, a worship artist that is very popular in those same circles named Jason Upton has been influenced a lot by the writings of N.T. Wright.

Has anyone else noticed a connection here or am I the only one?


----------



## Prudence (Jan 28, 2011)

Very curious. No I hadn't noticed it, but wondering what that would look like. Something to think about.


----------

